# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Pysäkkikuulutuksia linjalle 4

## RSS

Raitiolinjalla 4 käynnistyy syyskuun alussa kuulutuskokeilu, jossa reitin varrella kuulutetaan matkustamoon seuraavan pysäkin nimi suomeksi ja ruotsiksi. Vaunun seistessä pysäkillä kuulutetaan vaunun määränpää. Vastaava käytäntö on tuttu useista Keski-Euroopan kaupungeista.

Hanke toteutetaan aluksi muutaman kuukauden kokeiluna kuudessa vaunussa. Vaunut liikkuvat pääosin linjalla 4. Matkustajilta kerätään palautetta ja kokeilun jatkamisesta ja laajentamisesta päätetään sen jälkeen.

Useat matkustajaryhmät ovat toivoneet pysäkkikuulutusten aloittamista raitiovaunuissa muun Euroopan malliin. Kuulutukset helpottaisivat muiden muassa matkailijoiden ja näkövammaisten liikkumista joukkoliikenteessä.

Nyt kokeiltavassa tekniikassa kuulutusten äänenvoimakkuuden säätö tapahtuu automaattisesti. Äänen voimakkuus muuttuu sen mukaan, kuinka kova taustameteli vaunussa on. Näin kuulutukset eivät kuulu hiljaiseen aikaan liian kovaa, mutta toisaalta ovat kuultavissa myös liikenteen ruuhkatuntien aikana.

Seuraava pysäkki tunnistetaan raitiovaunujen HeLMi-järjestelmän kautta, ja digitaalisesti taltioitu kuulutus käynnistyy automaattisesti.

HeLMi on Helsingin joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuus- ja matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä, joka on asennettu kaikkiin raitiovaunuihin ja useisiin busseihin. Järjestelmän kautta pystytään seuraamaan kulkuvälineiden liikkumista reaaliajassa ja tarjoamaan niille liikennevaloetuuksia, jotka nopeuttavat matkan kulkua. Matkustajille tuttuja ovat erityisesti vilkkaimmilla raitiovaunupysäkeillä olevat HeLMi-pysäkkinäytöt, jotka näyttävät seuraavien vaunujen tuloajan pysäkille. Vaunun reaaliaikaista kulkutietoa käytetään myös internetin ja matkapuhelimen kautta saatavissa aikataulusovelluksissa, esimerkiksi HKL:n Omat lähdöt -aikataulupalvelussa.




Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## ess

Kuinkahan kauan linjan vakimatkustajat jaksavat tällaista kuunnella.

----------


## trumanb

Hyvinhän nuo metrossakin ovat jaksaneet kuunnella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuinkahan kauan linjan vakimatkustajat jaksavat tällaista kuunnella.


Nelosen vakimatkustajana voin vastata, että en päivääkään. Ja annan kyllä asiasta sitten myös palautetta kun tuo rumba taas alkaa. Johan sitä kerran kokeiltiin, mutta onneksi loppui kun se koettiin häiritseväksi.

On se kumma, jos matkailijat eivät osaa lukea pysäkkinäyttöjä. Näkövammaiset muodostavat tuskin promilleakaan ratikkamatkustajista, vai miten mahtaa olla? Että ehkä heidän vuokseen ei ole perusteltua häiritä kaikkia muita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nelosen vakimatkustajana voin vastata, että en päivääkään. Ja annan kyllä asiasta sitten myös palautetta kun tuo rumba taas alkaa. Johan sitä kerran kokeiltiin, mutta onneksi loppui kun se koettiin häiritseväksi.
> 
> On se kumma, jos matkailijat eivät osaa lukea pysäkkinäyttöjä. Näkövammaiset muodostavat tuskin promilleakaan ratikkamatkustajista, vai miten mahtaa olla? Että ehkä heidän vuokseen ei ole perusteltua häiritä kaikkia muita.


Näyttöjen lukemista hankaloittaa myös se että ihmisiä seisoo edessä tai aurinko paistaa näyttöön niin ettei siitä saa selvää. 

Sekä kuulutus että näyttö olisi paras mahdollinen palvelukominaatio. 

Mitä toisaalta on turhaa että aina vaunun lähtiessä joka pysäkiltä kuulutetaan vaunun sisällä mikä linja ja mikä pääteasema on kyseessä. Se voitasiin hoitaa ulkokuulutuksena jos ollenkaan. 

Mitä toivoisin kaikkiin ratikoihin ja busseihhin, olisi linjanumero myös vaunun taakse ja vasemmalla puolelle, niin näkee mistä vaunusta on myöhästynyt!

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Nelosen vakimatkustajana voin vastata, että en päivääkään. Ja annan kyllä asiasta sitten myös palautetta kun tuo rumba taas alkaa. Johan sitä kerran kokeiltiin, mutta onneksi loppui kun se koettiin häiritseväksi.


Olen lukenut, että edellinen kokeilu sisälsi myös sightseeing-kierrosroskaa _"...ja vasemmalla näette Kansaneläkelaitoksen pääkonttorin, jonka on piirtänyt..."_ - ei oikeasti varsinkaan Helsingin aamuruuhkan matkanopeuksilla lyhyt ja ytimekäs kuulutus voi häiritä! Linjaoppaan mukaan nelosen pysäkkiväliajat (pääsääntöisesti 1-3 min) eivät edes poikkea merkittävästi metron asemaväleihin kuluvasta matka-ajasta, joten _wo ist das Problem_? 

Minua ei ole häirinnyt koskaan metron eikä edes junan kuulutukset, tosin satunnaismatkustajana lienen jäävi sanomaan. Mutta en oikeasti häiriintyisi yhtään, jos HKL:n metrokuuluttaja venytetyllä sähköisellä äänellään lausuisi TKL:n busseissa joka päivä "Koskipuisto ... Linja-autoasema ... Tampereen valtatie ... Viinikan liittymä ... Kuokkamaantie", tahdilla pysäkin nimi noin kerran minuutissa. Jos kuulutus tulee liian kovaa ja siihen lisätään ylimääräisiä kilahduksia tai jos kuuluttajan ääni ärsyttää (esim. Matkahuolto), muutan mielipiteeni. 

Yksi vaihtoehtohan olisi asentaa ratikoihin paikallinen radiolähetin toistamaan kuulutuksia 87,5 MHz taajuudella (FM-radioiden alin / oletustaajuus), jolloin näkövammaiset tietäisivät käyttää radiota aina sporalla kulkiessaan. Taskuradionhan saa nykyään halvimmillaan suunnilleen kertalipun hinnalla.





> On se kumma, jos matkailijat eivät osaa lukea pysäkkinäyttöjä. Näkövammaiset muodostavat tuskin promilleakaan ratikkamatkustajista, vai miten mahtaa olla? Että ehkä heidän vuokseen ei ole perusteltua häiritä kaikkia muita.


Muodostavat kyllä prosentuaalisen vähemmistön. Näkövammaisia ovat nekin, joiden näkökyky on heikentynyt esim. iän takia sen verran, etteivät erota himmeitä LCD-merkkejä muutamaa metriä kauempaa (ja se näytön lähellä oleva penkki ei välttämättä todellakaan ole vapaana!). 

Kuulutuksista on toisaalta myös sekin hyöty, että ulkomaalaiselle turistille kuulutus toimii pienenä paikannimienlausumiskielikylpynä, eikä ensimmäisen vastaantulijan tarvitse ihmetellä, mihin hiton Kätädzänokkhaan (Skätadön) tyyppi on pyrkimässä. Ymmärtääkseni olet sellaisessa ammatissa, että hiffaat ongelman.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen lukenut, että edellinen kokeilu sisälsi myös sightseeing-kierrosroskaa _"...ja vasemmalla näette Kansaneläkelaitoksen pääkonttorin, jonka on piirtänyt..."_


Minä (ja varmasti moni muukin foorumilainen) on kuullut niitä vuosituhannen vaihteen kuulutuksia eikä niissä kyllä tuollaista ollut.

----------


## late-

> Nelosen vakimatkustajana voin vastata, että en päivääkään. Ja annan kyllä asiasta sitten myös palautetta kun tuo rumba taas alkaa. Johan sitä kerran kokeiltiin, mutta onneksi loppui kun se koettiin häiritseväksi.


Ratikoiden pysäkkikuulutukset vastaavat kuitenkin kansainvälistä käytäntöä. Trendi maailmalla on sellainen, että busseihinkin tuodaan kuulutukset. Joukkoliikennehän on liikennettä kaikille, joten vähemmistötkin on tapana huomioida. Näkövammaisten lisäksi aika monille muillekin matkustajille tulee kuulutuksista varmuutta. Minä olen tottunut helposti kuulutuksiin niin metrossa (entinen vakikäyttäjä) kuin lähijunissakin (nykyinen vakikäyttäjä).

Samaan aikaan on kai edelleen käynnissä myös FM-lähetyksiin perustuva kuulutuskokeilu joissakin busseissa. Ratikkapuolella laitteita ei ole taidettu vieläkään saada käyttöön.

----------


## Fiss

> Sekä kuulutus että näyttö olisi paras mahdollinen palvelukominaatio.


Pysäkkinimien kuulutus pelkän näytön lisäksi voisi vähitellen lisätä nimien tuntemusta ja käyttöä. Kuinka moni matkustaja nykyään tietää edes oman lähipysäkkinsä nimen? Minulle on jäänyt matkoilta semmoinen vaikutelma, että muualla maailmassa pysäkkinimet olisivat paljon ahkerammassa käytössä ja niitä käytetään opastamisessa.

Minuakaan kuulutukset eivät haittaa, enkä ymmärrä mikä niistä tekee joillekin epämiellyttäviä. Eikö asian voi nähdä niinkin, että kuulutukset myös luovat tunnelmaa, kuten metrossa ja junissa?

----------


## Albert

Minä olen kuullut metrokuulutuksia niiden alusta alkaen. Vaikka itse asiassa en ole "kuullut" niitä enää aikoihin (ei johdu huonosta kuulosta). Samoin oli aikanaan turistikolmosella, vaikka liirumlaarumit olivat pitempiä. On siis ikään kuin valikoiva kuulo. Tuollaiset rutiiniäänet suodattuvat pois tajunnasta. 
Ei kannata lähteä sillä asenteella liikkeelle, että minuahan ärsyttää...

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen lukenut, että edellinen kokeilu sisälsi myös sightseeing-kierrosroskaa _"...ja vasemmalla näette Kansaneläkelaitoksen pääkonttorin, jonka on piirtänyt..."_ - ei oikeasti varsinkaan Helsingin aamuruuhkan matkanopeuksilla lyhyt ja ytimekäs kuulutus voi häiritä!


Ei niissä nelosen kokeilukuulutuksissa ollut mitään muuta kuin pysäkkien nimet kahdella kielellä. Ei edes mitään määränpääkuulutuksia. (3T:n jutut on sitten eri asia, mutta nekin oli loppuaikoina 90-luvun alussa enää pelkkiä pysäkkikuulutuksia. Pitää kai mennä suht kauas 80-luvulle että siellä oli joukossa muutakin kuin vaan pysäkkien nimiä ja nekin kuuluivat enää nivelen B-vaunussa, koska matkustajat ja kuljettajat kyllästyivät niihin.)

Ja juuri aamuruuhkassa kuulutukset häiritsevät kaikkein eniten. On hieno tunnelma aamuratikassa, kun kyydissä voi olla lähemmäs 100 ihmistä ja vaunussa on hiirenhiljaista. Ihmiset nuokkuvat, lukevat lehteä... Työmatkalla ollaan yksin, kenelläkään ei ole tarvetta jutella kenenkään kanssa. Saa rauhassa heräillä ja katsella heräävää kaupunkia ikkunan läpi. (Silloin ei ole turistejakaan liikkeellä.)




> Minua ei ole häirinnyt koskaan metron eikä edes junan kuulutukset, tosin satunnaismatkustajana lienen jäävi sanomaan. Mutta en oikeasti häiriintyisi yhtään, jos HKL:n metrokuuluttaja venytetyllä sähköisellä äänellään lausuisi TKL:n busseissa joka päivä "Koskipuisto ... Linja-autoasema ... Tampereen valtatie ... Viinikan liittymä ... Kuokkamaantie", tahdilla pysäkin nimi noin kerran minuutissa.





> Minä olen kuullut metrokuulutuksia niiden alusta alkaen. Vaikka itse asiassa en ole "kuullut" niitä enää aikoihin (ei johdu huonosta kuulosta). Samoin oli aikanaan turistikolmosella, vaikka liirumlaarumit olivat pitempiä. On siis ikään kuin valikoiva kuulo. Tuollaiset rutiiniäänet suodattuvat pois tajunnasta.
> Ei kannata lähteä sillä asenteella liikkeelle, että minuahan ärsyttää...


Tämä onkin niin puhdas mielipideasia kuin olla ja voi. Eli kukaan ei pääse sanomaan, että kuulutukset ovat "oikein" tai "väärin". Ollaan vaan eri mieltä hyvällä omallatunnolla  :Smile: 

Metrossa kuulutukset ovat mielestäni OK, koska varsinkin maan alla, mutta myös maan päällä eristetyssä asemaympäristössä, aseman tunnistaminen on vaikeampaa kuin katuratikassa. Metrossa kuulutukset ovat myös olleet alusta asti, joten niihin on totuttu ihan eri lailla.

En kuitenkaan ole mielipiteineni ihan yksin, sillä mulla on selkeä käsitys että niistä nelosen edellisistä kuulutuksista luovuttiin juuri siksi että matkustajat antoivat niistä negatiivista palautetta. Osaako joku vahvistaa tämän?




> Yksi vaihtoehtohan olisi asentaa ratikoihin paikallinen radiolähetin toistamaan kuulutuksia 87,5 MHz taajuudella (FM-radioiden alin / oletustaajuus), jolloin näkövammaiset tietäisivät käyttää radiota aina sporalla kulkiessaan. Taskuradionhan saa nykyään halvimmillaan suunnilleen kertalipun hinnalla.


Tällainen kai onkin olemassa, tosin en ole koskaan nähnyt/kuullut että sitä kukaan käyttäisi.

----------


## kuukanko

> En kuitenkaan ole mielipiteineni ihan yksin, sillä mulla on selkeä käsitys että niistä nelosen edellisistä kuulutuksista luovuttiin juuri siksi että matkustajat antoivat niistä negatiivista palautetta. Osaako joku vahvistaa tämän?


Kyllä näin on. Helsinki ei tässäkään mielessä ole ainutlaatuinen, vaan vastaava vastalauseryöppy on yleiseurooppalainen ilmiö, kun pysäkkikuulutuksia otetaan käyttöön bussi- ja raitiovaunuliikenteessä.

----------


## GT8N

Minusta on ihan paikallaan kokeilla kuulutuksia. Toivon, että kokeiluun myös  panostettaisiin ihan oikeasti. Äänen tulee olla miellyttävä, ja lyhyen merkkiäänenkin sietää, jos se ei ole häiritsevä. Linjanumeron kuuluttaminen sen sijaan on täysin turhaa, sillä tuskin kukaan nousee kyytiin sillä periaatteella, että kuulisi, minkä linjan vaunussa on. 

Kuten Albert kirjoitti, vakiomatkustajalla tottumus suodattaa kuulutuksen pois. Sitä ei huomaa, ellei se ole väärä tai jos sitä ei tule lainkaan. Viimeksi toissapäivänä "huomasin" metrossa kuulutuksen, kun se tuli kaksi asemaa jäljessä.

----------


## vristo

Kyllähän toimivat ja selkeät kuulutukset kuuluvat nykyaikaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen, siitä ei ole mulle epäilystäkään. Ihan kaikkialla maailmassa. 

Ja kaikkialla on maailmassa on myös niitä ihmisiä, jotka vastustavat tallaista turhana "melusaasteena". Esimerkkini on Hongkongista, jossa on Hush The Bus-niminen kansalaisliike. Siellä tosin joukkoliikennevälineissä on monitorit, jotka suoltavat kokoajan maksettua ohjelmaa. Mutta nykyään ne ovat hiljaa, kun em. kansalaisliike sai "tuulta purjeisiin" asialleen. Pysäkkikuulutukset kuuluvat edelleen.

----------


## Hape

Minä kannatan pysäkkikuulutuksia raitiovaunuihin, surastaan kaipaan niitä. Keskisessä Euroopassa on joukkoliikenteen käyttö helpompaa, koska pysäkit kuulutetaan ja moni museo t.m.s. kertoo lähimmän pysäkin nimen sijaintitiedoissaan.
Itse luen usein lehteä tai täytän sanaristikkoa matkan aikana, jotenka kuulutukset helpottaisivat matkan kulun seuraamista ja 'oman' poistumispysäkin odttamista.
Kun kuulutus tulee miellyttävällä neutraalilla äänellä, se ei voi häiritä ketään. 
Edelleen mielestäni paras kuulutus on Wienissä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kun kuulutus tulee miellyttävällä neutraalilla äänellä, se ei voi häiritä ketään.


Laitteiston pitäisi tunnistaa vaunussa oleva taustamelu ja säätää pysäkkikuulutusten äänenvoimakkuus sen mukaan. Tämä  varmasti vähentää ärsytyskynnystä, kun kaiuttimet eivät huuda täysillä tyhjässä yövaunussa tai DF:n tunnelmoimassa hiirenhiljaisessa aamuruuhkan vaunussa. 

Itse kannatan ilman muuta pysäkkikuulutuksia, mutta kuten moni muukin on jo maininnut, määränpääkuulutukset saisi jättää pois. Poikkeustilanteissa niistähän on vain harmia.

----------


## hylje

Pysäkkikuulutusten vakiinnuttua odotan innolla reaaliaikaisia vaihtoyhteyskuulutuksia paitsi merkittävissä kohteissa (junarata, moottoritie..) myös harvemmin syntyviä yhteyksiä ilmoittamaan. "Tältä pysäkiltä vaihtoyhteys Hakunilan suuntaan linjalla 87 noin kolmen minuutin päästä."

----------


## MrArakawa

> Vaunun seistessä pysäkillä kuulutetaan vaunun määränpää.


Mitä nyt olen kuullut parin päivän aikana näitä kuulutuksia, niin vaunun seistessä pysäkillä kuulutetaan vain "linja neljä, linje fyra" eikä ollenkaan määränpäätä.

----------


## GT8N

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, missä vauniussa (numerot) on kuulutuksia?

----------


## ultrix

Sen verran tulen kyllä vastaan, että määränpäiden ja linjanumeroiden hokeminen joka pysäkillä varmasti tympäännyttää hyvin äkkiä. Pelkkä pysäkkien nimien luetteleminen on eri asia.

Jos linjaa ja määränpäätä pitää selittää, niin vain tärkeimpien vaihtopysäkkien jälkeen (vaiko sittenkin ennen) ja päättäriltä lähdettyä VR-tyyliin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa, missä vauniussa (numerot) on kuulutuksia?


89, 93, 106, 107, 108 ja 112.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Useissa liikennejärjestelmissä linjan numero ja määränpää kuulutetaan vaunun/bussin ulkopuolelle pysäkille pysähdyttäessä. Tällöin toistuva linjatunnuksen kuuluttaminen ei häiritse kyydissä jo olevia matkustajia, mutta luo kuitenkin lisäarvoa pysäkillä vaunua/bussia odottaville. Tämä ratkaisu helpottaa erityisesti näkövammaisia.

----------


## Albert

> Useissa liikennejärjestelmissä linjan numero ja määränpää kuulutetaan vaunun/bussin ulkopuolelle pysäkille pysähdyttäessä. Tämä ratkaisu helpottaa erityisesti näkövammaisia.


Tuonlaisessa ratkaisussa on järki mukana. Siksi ei varmasti toteudu täällä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuonlaisessa ratkaisussa on järki mukana. Siksi ei varmasti toteudu täällä.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että ennen vanhaan joskus 1970-80 luvulla joidenkin 4-akselisten vanhojen vaunujen ulkopuolella oli kaiuttimia että voitiin antaa infoa matkustajille esim tilapäisjärjestelyistä.  En toisaalta muista kuulleeni itse koskaan mitään kuulutuksia, mutta siihen aikaan olin maalaispoika enkä käynyt Stadissa kuin korkeintaan kerran viikossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## MaZo

> Mulla on sellainen käsitys että ennen vanhaan joskus 1970-80 luvulla joidenkin 4-akselisten vanhojen vaunujen ulkopuolella oli kaiuttimia että voitiin antaa infoa matkustajille esim tilapäisjärjestelyistä.  En toisaalta muista kuulleeni itse koskaan mitään kuulutuksia, mutta siihen aikaan olin maalaispoika enkä käynyt Stadissa kuin korkeintaan kerran viikossa.


Ainakin viimeksi, kun tämän vuosikymmenen puolessa välissä nivelvaunujen kattoja kolusin, oli siellä kaiuttimet ensimmäisen ja viimeisen oven kohdalla. Kaiuttimet myös todettiin kokeilemalla toimiviksi. Variotramien katolla kaikki on niin tehokkaasti piilotettu, että siellä mahdollisesti olevista kaiuttimista itselläni ei ole varmaa havaintoa enkä muista kokeillaanko niitä edes.
Todellista käyttötarkoitusta en tiedä, mutta tilapäisjärjestelyistä tiedottaminen kuulostaa uskottavalta. Käytännössä kaiuttimia luultavasti käytetään vain huollossa, kun kokeillaan niiden toiminta.

----------


## risukasa

Kyllä kaikissa linjakäytössä olevissa raitiovaunuissa on ulkokaiuttimet, ja ne on tarkoitettu käytettäviksi. Tosin viimeksi kun piti kuuluttaa ulos, sattuivat ulkokaiuttimet olemaan rikki. Mutta onhan noita kuskeja, jotka eivät "turhia" kuuluttele niin ulos kuin sisällekään.

----------


## vristo

HKL:lle hankituissa busseissakin on 80-luvun lopulle saakka etuoven vieressä pieni ulkokaiutin, jota allekirjoittanutkin käytti ajoittain (esim: "Tämä vuoro on täynnä! Olkaa hyvä ja odottakaa seuraava vuoroa, kiitos!").

----------


## MrArakawa

> Sen verran tulen kyllä vastaan, että määränpäiden ja linjanumeroiden hokeminen joka pysäkillä varmasti tympäännyttää hyvin äkkiä.


Jos linjanumerokuulutukset ottavat pattiin, kannattaa tähdätä linjan 4T-vuoroihin. Näissä kuulee pysäkkikuulutukset (lukuunottamatta Katajanokan terminaalihaaran kahta pysäkkiä), mutta linjatunnusta ei kuuluteta.

----------


## 339-DF

Pari havaintoa. Vaunujen numeroita en pistänyt muistiin, mutta muutama päivä sitten satuin kuulutusvaunuun ensin Munkkiniemen puistotieltä Kansaneläkelaitoksella ja paluumatkalla Lasipalatsilta Munkkiniemen puistotielle.

Menomatkalla kuulutettiin Paciuksenkaari ja Töölön halli sekä Kela. Muut pari pysäkkiä jäivät jostain syystä kuuluttamatta, vaikka kyllä niilläkin tavalliseen tapaan pysähdyttiin. Nauhoitteet ovat samat kuin 2000-luvun alussa, edes Folkpensionsanstaltenin sanapainovirhettä ei ole korjattu. Äänenvoimakkuus oli liian suuri, vaunussa oli kovin hiljaista. Äänenlaatu on suht heikko, tulee mieleen vanha televisiolähetys. Menomatkan vaunu oli menossa halliin. Luulin, että sen vuoksi järjestelmä ei pysty kuuluttamaan määränpäätä, vaan hokee vaan "Linja 4 Linje 4". Mutta eipä se paluumatkallakaan muuta hokenut kuin tuota numeroa aina vaan.

Paluumatkalla äänenvoimakkuus oli edelleen liian luja, mutta nyt kuulutettiin kuitenkin kaikki pysäkit.

Tuo "linja 4 linje 4" kuulutus on mielestäni älyttömyyden huippu. Jokikisellä pysäkillä sama litania, eiköhän vaunussa olijat jo muista missä vaunussa ovat. Ja entäs ne, jotka ovat nousemassa vaunuun? No, katsovat kai linjatunnusta. Ja ne 0,000001 näkövammaista, jotka nelosella kulkevat, nousevat sitten sokkona vaunuun, kuulevat kuulutuksen kun ovet ovat juuri menossa kiinni ja jäävät sitten loukkuun sinne väärään vaunuun. Fiksua? Eli ihan vakavissaan: mihin sitä linjanumeron toistoa oikein ajatellaan tarvittavan?

----------


## GT8N

Matkustin perjantaina vaunuissa 93 ja 106, joissa piti olla kuulutukset. Kummassakaan ei kuulunut pihahdusakaan. Voi p... siis Helsinki. No tänään menin vaunuilla 107 ja 108. Kuulutukset olivat yhtä surkeita, kuin osasinkin arvella. Ääni oli niin hiljaisella, että joutui melkein hengitystä pidättelemään, että kuuli. Yleensä ei kuullut, tai jos kuuli, jotain, osasi vain päätellä, että nyt se sanoi sitä ja sitä. Ja tosiaan kuuloni on todettu erinomaiseksi. Huomasin myös, että muutamia pysäkkejä jäi kuuluttamatta keskustan suuntaan mentäessä.

Kuulutus oli tosiaan se sama kuin ennenkin, virheineen ja huonoine äänenlaatuineen. Kuulutus oli yhtä sössötystä särinällä höystettynä. "Jinja nenjä - Ninje fyra. Meijjahden saijaala - Maijjanf sshjukhuusf".

Kun eletään 2000-luvun loppua, olisi syytä saada kuulutus ajan mukaiselle tasolle. Metron kuulutuksissa ei ole moitteen sijaa, miksei raitiovaunuissa saavuttettaisi samaa tasoa? Vanhan huonon nauhan kaivaminen arkistosta ei kuulosta muulta kuin Helsinkiläiseltä toiminnalta.

Tässä muutama ajatus kuulutuksista:
 Kuulutuksen äänenvoimakkuus on oltava kuuluva, mutta ei häiritsevä, kuten metrossa. Kuulutus on artikuloitava _s e l k e ä s t i_, ei sössötetä. Äänenlaatu on myös oltava hyvä, eikä kuulutus saa särähdellä. Kuulutus saisi tulla hieman lähempänä pysäkkejä, nyt ne tuntuivat tulevan turhan aikaisin. Linjanumeron kuulutus on täysin turha, varsinkin kun se tulee juuri silloin, kun ovet ovat auenneet ja sisääntulijat odottavat vielä ulkona sisäänpääsyä. Linjan hokeminen on muutenkin erittäin ärsyttävää. Ei metrossakaan jankata määränpäätä jatkuvasti.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Ei metrossakaan jankata määränpäätä jatkuvasti.


Ei kai sitä jankata kun meillä ole kovin montaa määränpäätäkään  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä muutama ajatus kuulutuksista:
>  Kuulutuksen äänenvoimakkuus on oltava kuuluva, mutta ei häiritsevä, kuten metrossa. Kuulutus on artikuloitava _s e l k e ä s t i_, ei sössötetä. Äänenlaatu on myös oltava hyvä, eikä kuulutus saa särähdellä. Kuulutus saisi tulla hieman lähempänä pysäkkejä, nyt ne tuntuivat tulevan turhan aikaisin. Linjanumeron kuulutus on täysin turha, varsinkin kun se tulee juuri silloin, kun ovet ovat auenneet ja sisääntulijat odottavat vielä ulkona sisäänpääsyä. Linjan hokeminen on muutenkin erittäin ärsyttävää. Ei metrossakaan jankata määränpäätä jatkuvasti.


Oletteko muuten antaneet virallista palautetta myös HKL:lle? 

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

Pakko mainita, että virallista palautetta määränpääkuulutuksen turhuudesta on jo tullutkin. Kannattaa lähettää lisää.

En ole noita kuulutuksia kuunnellut itse, mutta vaikea uskoa että seuraavan pysäkin kuulutus voi tulla liian aikaisin. Liian aikaisin tarkoittaisi että matkustaja luulisi edellistä pysäkkiä seuraavaksi. Oikea aika antaa stop-merkki ja siirtyä oville on heti edelliseltä pysäkiltä lähdön jälkeen.

----------


## NS

18.9.2009, havainto vaunusta 106: Kuulutuksena tuli jokaisella pysäkillä ainoastaan "Linja 4 / Linje 4", eikä pysäkkien nimiä kuulutettu ollenkaan. Ääni oli kytketty sekä sisä- että ulkokaiuttimiin. Ulkona äänenlaatu oli niin surkea, ettei kuulutuksesta saanut mitään selvää. Sisällä ymmärtämistä auttoi se, että osasin arvata mitä sanottiin.  :Wink:  Ensivaikutelma oli surkea.  :Eek:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Matkustin perjantaina vaunuissa 93 ja 106, joissa piti olla kuulutukset. Kummassakaan ei kuulunut pihahdusakaan.


Yksi syy mykkyyteen voi olla myös kuljettaja. Automaattikuulutukset saa nimittäin pois päältä yhdellä napinpainalluksella.

----------


## GT8N

> Automaattikuulutukset saa nimittäin pois päältä yhdellä napinpainalluksella.


Se on hyvä se. Noin ala-arvoisesti toteutettuja kuulutuksia ei ole kyllä syytäkään säräytellä ja päräytellä.  :Cool:  Uusin puutehavainto kuulutuksista on se, että Senaatintorin, Aleksanterinkadun ja Lasipalatsin pysäkkejä ei kuuluteta kummassakaan suunnassa. Meilahdessa oli myös jokin pysäkki, joka puuttui. Ainakin Lasipalatsin kuuluttamattomuus johtuu siitä, että edellisen kokeilun alkaan pysäkin nimi oli Postitalo.

Laadukkaita kuulutuksia EI toteuteta näin, miten ne on nyt tehty. Ei miltään osin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Uusin puutehavainto kuulutuksista on se, että Senaatintorin, Aleksanterinkadun ja Lasipalatsin pysäkkejä ei kuuluteta kummassakaan suunnassa.


Nämähän ovat vain linjan keskeisimmät pysäkit, joten toki juuri ne kannattaa jättää kuuluttamatta...




> Meilahdessa oli myös jokin pysäkki, joka puuttui. Ainakin Lasipalatsin kuuluttamattomuus johtuu siitä, että edellisen kokeilun alkaan pysäkin nimi oli Postitalo.


Liekö Meilahden sairaala, ent. Sairaanhoitajaopisto. Mutta mun koereissulla myös joku toinen pysäkki, olisko ollut Meilahdentie, jäi kuuluttamatta ja sen nimeä ei kyllä ole muutettu. Tuon yhden menopaluumatkan jälkeen en muuten ole joutunut kuulutuksia kuuntelemaan. Vaunujen numeroihin en ole kiinnittänyt huomiota, mutta jos hiljaisuus johtuu siitä, että kuljettaja on sulkenut laitteiston, niin kiitokseni kuljettajalle!

Linja neljä - linje fyra. Linja neljä - linje fyra. Linja neljä - linje fyra. Linja neljä - linje fyra.

----------


## GT8N

Nyt kun metron asetinlaitteen uusimisen yhteydessä on havaittu kokeilukuulutuksia, niin en malta olla sanomatta, että näppärästi on kolmen vuoden takainen kuulutuskokeilu nelosella unohtunut vähin äänin.

Ilmeisesti päädyttiin tulokseen, "ei onnistu/mahdotonta".

----------


## zige94

> Nyt kun metron asetinlaitteen uusimisen yhteydessä on havaittu kokeilukuulutuksia, niin en malta olla sanomatta, että näppärästi on kolmen vuoden takainen kuulutuskokeilu nelosella unohtunut vähin äänin.
> 
> Ilmeisesti päädyttiin tulokseen, "ei onnistu/mahdotonta".


Niin, mites tämä toimi? Tuliko kuulutukset siis automaattisesti LIVAsta, vai painoiko kuljettaja jotain nappia vai toimiko jollain toisella tavalla?

----------


## GT8N

> Tuliko kuulutukset siis automaattisesti LIVAsta


Sieltähän ne tulivat.

----------


## hylje

Tallinnassa on jostain syystä toteutettu hyvin toimivat pysäkkikuulutukset sekä ratikoissa, busseissa että trollikoissa. Ilmeisesti leveysasteella on merkitystä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Kyllä näin on. Helsinki ei tässäkään mielessä ole ainutlaatuinen, vaan vastaava vastalauseryöppy on yleiseurooppalainen ilmiö, kun pysäkkikuulutuksia otetaan käyttöön bussi- ja raitiovaunuliikenteessä.


Jos tämä on totta, se on erinomainen argumentti pysäkkikuulutusten puolesta.
En ole ikinä törmännyt kehenkään bussien ja ratikoiden pysäkkikuulutuksilla jo pitkään varustetussa kaupungissa asuvaan henkilöön, joka olisi maininnut kyseisten kuulutusten häiritsevän itseään. Ja olen sentään asunut useita vuosia suomalaisessa mittakaavassa erittäin suuressa keskieurooppalaisessa kaupungissa, jossa kyseiset kuulutukset olivat olemassa. Varmaan niitä tuon häiritseväksi kokevia on, mutta ei kyllä selvästikään monta.
(Itse kyllä en minäkään niistä ekoina päivinäni pitänyt, mutta aika pian unohdin olla pitämättä.)

On oikeasti paljon mukavampaa, että ratikassa istuessa voi täysin rauhassa syventyä siihen kirjan lukemiseen tai tekstarin kirjoittamiseen ilman, että tarvitsee vilkuilla oikean pysäkin perään. Kuulossa tuntuu olevan (tämä tietoni perustuu pitkälti introspektioon) se hauska piirre, että se kyllä jollakin tasolla havaitsee kaiken mitä kuuluu, mutta päästää tietoisuuteen asti vain sen osan informaatiosta, joka on tarpeellinen. Tästä seuraa se, että sitä vaan istuu ja tekee mitä tekee, kunnes yhtäkkiä korvista kuuluu oman pysäkin nimi, jolloin kirjanmerkki laitetaan paikoilleen, kirja suljetaan ja noustaan ylös.
Tietenkin virallisesti nuo kuulutukset ovat vain näkövammaisia varten, mutta käytännössä niistä hyötyvät kaikki. Ilmeisesti myös ne, jotka ovat aluksi asiasta esittäneet vastalauseita, jos tuo väite vastalauseryöpystä on todenpitävä.

----------


## GT8N

Vaikea uskoa, että vihdoinkin kuulutuksia mietitään ihan tosissaan. Se on toki eri asia mitä käytännössä tulee tapahtumaan. Toivottavasti nyt kuitenkin vihdoinkin siirrytään jahkailuvaiheesta toteutukseen. Järjestelmäuudistuksen yhteydessä olisi täysin päätöntä jättää käyttämättä mahdollisuus. Toki onhan valmiudet jo nytkin, mutta niitä vain ei haluta käyttää. Ja artikkelissa väitetty "kaiutintekniikan kehittymättömyys" on täyttä puppua. Vai onko metro- ja junaliikenteen kaiutintekniikka täysin ylivertaista busseihin ja raitiovaunuihin verrattuna? (Vihje: ei ole.) 

Kuulutusten käyttöönoton aiheuttamaa vastalauseryöppyä on helppo vähentää tekemällä toteutus kunnolla, eikä rykäisemällä keskeneräistä yritelmää käyttöön.

Avaimia laadukkaisiin kuulutuksiin ovat:
 lyhyt ja ytimekäs merkkiääni miellyttävä kuulutusääni selkeä artikulointi pysäkille pysähdyttäessä vaunun linjan kuuluttaminen vain ulkokaiuttimilla harkittu määrä kuulutuksia vaihtoyhteyksistä tärkeimmillä vaihtopysäkeillä

Mm. Tukholman esimerkki kuulutusten toteutuksista on kerrassaan mainio, ja siitä on syytä ottaa oppia.




> Tietenkin virallisesti nuo kuulutukset ovat vain näkövammaisia varten, mutta käytännössä niistä hyötyvät kaikki.


Kuulutukset ovat luonnollinen osa matkustajainformaatiota ja kuuluvat laadukkaaseen joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Avaimia laadukkaisiin kuulutuksiin ovat:
>  lyhyt ja ytimekäs merkkiääni miellyttävä kuulutusääni selkeä artikulointi pysäkille pysähdyttäessä vaunun linjan kuuluttaminen vain ulkokaiuttimilla harkittu määrä kuulutuksia vaihtoyhteyksistä tärkeimmillä vaihtopysäkeillä
> 
> Mm. Tukholman esimerkki kuulutusten toteutuksista on kerrassaan mainio, ja siitä on syytä ottaa oppia.


Haluaisin tässä vaiheessa huomauttaa, että HSL-liikenteessä on kaksi tuotetta, joiden palveluun sisältyy kuulutukset: 
lähijunaliikenne, jossa napakkaääninen Eija Ahlberg (os. Kare) kuuluttaa (junatyypistä riippuen plim-äänen jälkeen) seuraavan pysäkin lisäksi lähtöasemalla junalinjan nimen ja määräaseman, vaihtoasemilla vaihtoyhteydet toisiin juniin ja muistuttaa juoppojunienkin olevan lain mukaan savuttomia ja prosenttijuomattomia kulkuvälineitä.metroliikenne, jossa pehmeä-ääninen Carla Rindell kuuluttaa ilman merkkiääntä seuraavan pysäkin ja Itäkeskuksessa myös ilmoittaa junan jatkohaaran ja vaihtoyhteyden toiselle haaralle. Pääteasemalla ilmoitetaan myös pääteasema ja junan jatkaminen kääntöraiteelle.

Olen sitä mieltä, että ensin raitioliikenteeseen ja myöhemmin bussiliikenteeseen pitäisi saada kuulutukset näinikään:
ei tarpeetonta ja ärsyttävää merkkiääntä (jos joku ääni on pakollinen, niin sitten metron alkuperäinen ovien sulkeutumisääni mallia "plum")Carla Rindell äänessäei "Linja neljä  linje fyra"-spedeilyä, pysäkillä voi toki olla kajari, joka kertoo pysäkille saapuvan vuoron linjanumeron ja määränpään (Nelonen Katajanokalle, Fyran till Skatudden)Vaihtoyhteyksien kertominen
Eli lähempänä metroa kuin lähijunaa.

----------


## mv

> lähijunaliikenne, jossa napakkaääninen Eija Ahlberg (os. Kare) kuuluttaa (junatyypistä riippuen plim-äänen jälkeen)


VR luottaa oman korvani mukaan Windowsin oletushuomioääneen kuulutuksissaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> VR luottaa oman korvani mukaan Windowsin oletushuomioääneen kuulutuksissaan.


...mikä on mielestäni typerää yritysimagon väheksyntää kun voisi tehdä jotain kaunista ja fiksua kuten vaikkapa RENFE Espanjassa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZhBGaBSjeE&sns=em

Tästä pätkästä kuulee saman muutamaan kertaan selvemmin sekä myös Madridin metron kuulutusetumerkin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eou5MRITxnU&sns=em

----------


## ultrix

> VR luottaa oman korvani mukaan Windowsin oletushuomioääneen kuulutuksissaan.


Sama vaikutelma mullekin on syntynyt.



> ...mikä on mielestäni typerää yritysimagon väheksyntää kun voisi tehdä jotain kaunista ja fiksua


Muistin virkistykseksi VR:n "vanha" kuulutusmerkkiääni, upea kolmisointu tässä videossa:

http://youtu.be/QKaBzx-Iabo

Harmi vain sekin on pilattu kuulutusnauhaan äänitetyllä Windows 95-kilahduksella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Muistin virkistykseksi VR:n "vanha" kuulutusmerkkiääni, upea kolmisointu tässä videossa:


Se oli hieno. Muistan kuinka lapsena kävin mielelläni rautatieasemalla, ja yksi tärkeimpiä osia tunnelmasta oli juuri tuo kolmisointukilahdus, jota soitettiin niin junissa kuin asemilla. Jossain vaiheessa 80/90-luvun vaihteen ympärillä oli osalla asemista (ensin Helsingissä, myöhemmin myös ainakin Tampereella) käytössä hieno nelisointukilahdus. Sitä en muista kuulleeni enää aikoihin.

Tässä muuten esimerkki hyvin tehdystä kuulutuksesta etumerkkeineen, ei taatusti häiritse ketään vaan kuulostaa ystävälliseltä, rauhalliselta ja miellyttävältä:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ_4hziXs5Q&sns=em

----------


## tlajunen

> Muistin virkistykseksi VR:n "vanha" kuulutusmerkkiääni, upea kolmisointu tässä videossa


Muistan lukeneeni, että tämän kolmisävelisen melodian on Valtionrautateille säveltänyt tilauksesta Olli Ahvenlahti, jonka kansan syvät rivit muistanevat Puppe-hahmostaan, chanson-laulaja Jean-Pierre Kuselan aisaparina.

----------


## Compact

> Muistan lukeneeni, että tämän kolmisävelisen melodian on Valtionrautateille säveltänyt tilauksesta Olli Ahvenlahti, jonka kansan syvät rivit muistanevat Puppe-hahmostaan, chanson-laulaja Jean-Pierre Kuselan aisaparina.


Olli A:n sävellykset on tietenkin pohjustettu jo perhepiirissä ja tehty vissiin, jos oikein muistan tarinaa, ilman sen ihmeempiä korvauksia, sillä hänhän on tuonaikaisen Valtionrautateiden mainospäällikön Igor Ahvenlahden poika. 

Igor A:n kädenjälki on tuttua kaikille, jotka tuntevat VR:n mainoksia 1950-80-luvuilta. Esim. satavuotisfilmien kässärit (1962) ovat häneltä. Igor A:n työaikana VR pokkasi vähän väliä kansainvälisiä pokaaleja rautatiemainosfilmikilpailuissa yms. 

Nykyään ei sellaista juuri tapahdu. Kivimiehet sai kai joku vuosi sitten jonkin palkintosijan ulkomailla, mutta vähäistä se on Ahvenlahden aikaan verrattuna.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Täytynee palauttaa mieliin myös tämä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YzBQ35399A

----------


## Dakkus

Kaivaessani esiin ääninäytettä pysäkkikuulutuksista bussissa hoksasin, että Helsingissähän on monella* bussilinjalla jo nyt käytäntö, että jokaisen pysäkin kohdalla kuuluu _matkustajia pahasti häiritseviä_ piippauksia: Matkakortinlukulaite piippailee innokkaasti matkustajien noustessa kyytiin. Olin tosin unohtanut, että ne piippaukset kuuluvat matkustamoon, koska ne ovat niin tavallinen ääni, ettei niitä huomaa muuten kuin silloin kun ne koskevat itseä.

Mutta tässäpä tuo ääninäyte: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp0OMeeMbJY .

*) On myös bussilinjoja, joilla jokaiselta pysäkiltä ei nouse kyytiin matkustajia. Kuitenkin, kaikilla pysäkeillä matkustajia saavien linjojen vakiomatkustajat eivät liene hermoraunioita matkakortinlukijan piippailusta huolimatta.

----------


## Hape

Tässä olisi esimerkkinä Wienin joukkoliikenteen pysäkkikuulutus:

http://youtu.be/T2Ia3bgFJio

----------


## janihyvarinen

Kuulutusten etumerkeistä vielä, tässä tapauksessa tosin asemakuulutuksista... Henkilökohtaisesti pidän kenties maailman kauneimpana tätä SNCF:n vuotta 2005 edeltänyttä versiota (sama lyhyenä).

Nykyinen SNCF:n etumerkki on varta vasten äänisuunnittelufirman tekemä, mutta itse en pidä siitä ihan yhtä paljon kuin edellisestä. (Saman firman tuotantoa on myös ADP:n eli Pariisin lentokenttien melodia, joka korvasi CDG:n vanhan etumerkin.)

Näissä kuulutusetumerkeissä vaikuttaisi muuten olevan aika paljon mahdollisuuksia variointiin. Hämmästyttävää kuinka paljon tällaista materiaalia löytyy YouTubesta. Taitaa olla omat harrastajansa tälläkin aihealueella.  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Kuulutusten etumerkeistä vielä, tässä tapauksessa tosin asemakuulutuksista... Henkilökohtaisesti pidän kenties maailman kauneimpana tätä SNCF:n vuotta 2005 edeltänyttä versiota (sama lyhyenä).
> 
> Nykyinen SNCF:n etumerkki on varta vasten äänisuunnittelufirman tekemä, mutta itse en pidä siitä ihan yhtä paljon kuin edellisestä.


Oikeasti aika järkyttävä tuo uusi, mikä se TÄT TÄT TÄÄDU-kiakasu siinä oli? Vanhassa vara parempi!

----------


## Nrg

Tiehästi pysähtyvässä kaupunkiliikenteessä ei mielestäni ole mitään tarvetta käyttää erillistä äänimerkkiä pysäkkikuulutukselle. Ainakin Helsingin metrossa homma pelittää nykyisellään oikein hyvin ja sopisi lähes sellaisenaan raitiovaunuille. Sen sijaan tuollainen ranskalainen puolisinfonia on mielestäni aivan liian pitkä ko. liikenteeseen pituutensa vuoksi ja ainakin itsellä hermo palaisi sen jatkuvaan toistamiseen. Rautatieasemilla ja -liikenteessä se onkin jo sitten eri juttu, kun sitä ei kahden minuutin välein tarvitse kuunnella.

----------


## ultrix

> Tiehästi pysähtyvässä kaupunkiliikenteessä *ei mielestäni ole mitään tarvetta käyttää erillistä äänimerkkiä pysäkkikuulutukselle*. Ainakin *Helsingin metrossa homma pelittää nykyisellään oikein hyvin ja sopisi lähes sellaisenaan raitiovaunuille*. Sen sijaan tuollainen ranskalainen puolisinfonia on mielestäni aivan liian pitkä ko. liikenteeseen pituutensa vuoksi ja ainakin itsellä hermo palaisi sen jatkuvaan toistamiseen. Rautatieasemilla ja -liikenteessä se onkin jo sitten eri juttu, kun sitä ei kahden minuutin välein tarvitse kuunnella.


Veit jalat suustani.

----------


## tlajunen

Miten olisi japanilaistyyliset, joka linjalle omanlaisensa jinglemelodiat?

(Ei, tämä ei ollut tarkoitettu vakavasti harkittavaksi.)  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tiehästi pysähtyvässä kaupunkiliikenteessä ei mielestäni ole mitään tarvetta käyttää erillistä äänimerkkiä pysäkkikuulutukselle. Ainakin Helsingin metrossa homma pelittää nykyisellään oikein hyvin ja sopisi lähes sellaisenaan raitiovaunuille. Sen sijaan tuollainen ranskalainen puolisinfonia on mielestäni aivan liian pitkä ko. liikenteeseen pituutensa vuoksi ja ainakin itsellä hermo palaisi sen jatkuvaan toistamiseen. Rautatieasemilla ja -liikenteessä se onkin jo sitten eri juttu, kun sitä ei kahden minuutin välein tarvitse kuunnella.


Minusta tuo Wienin äänimerkki ratikassa (kts. yllä) oli aika onnistunut. Yksi tai kaksi säveltä on ihan asiallista, siihen tuskin hermo palaa kunhan ääni itsessään on riittävän kauniisti toteutettu. Madridissa tosin on lähijunissakin melkoinen sinfonia, eikä se kuulosta ollenkaan pahalta paikan päällä. Olen sen downloadannut jopa kännykkäni soittoääneksi.

Asemilla on minusta syytä ollakin vähän enemmän huomiota keräävä merkkiääni. Nykyinen suomalainen minimalismi, jossa ei ole mitään merkkiääntä on tyly ja hankala: saattaa jäädä kuulematta alkuosa kuulutuksesta kun kestää hetken havahtua siihen, että nyt sieltä kuuluu jotain. Mukava melodia luo joviaalimpaa tunnelmaa.

----------


## Nrg

> Minusta tuo Wienin äänimerkki ratikassa (kts. yllä) oli aika onnistunut. Yksi tai kaksi säveltä on ihan asiallista, siihen tuskin hermo palaa kunhan ääni itsessään on riittävän kauniisti toteutettu. Madridissa tosin on lähijunissakin melkoinen sinfonia, eikä se kuulosta ollenkaan pahalta paikan päällä. Olen sen downloadannut jopa kännykkäni soittoääneksi.
> 
> Asemilla on minusta syytä ollakin vähän enemmän huomiota keräävä merkkiääni. Nykyinen suomalainen minimalismi, jossa ei ole mitään merkkiääntä on tyly ja hankala: saattaa jäädä kuulematta alkuosa kuulutuksesta kun kestää hetken havahtua siihen, että nyt sieltä kuuluu jotain. Mukava melodia luo joviaalimpaa tunnelmaa.


Makuasioitahan nämä toki ovat. Mielestäni kuitenkin kaupunkiliikenteessä, jossa tavallaan tapahtuu koko ajan, ei tarvitse vastaavaa herätystä, kuin pitkän matkan junaliikenteessä tai vaikkapa näiden välimuodossa eli R/H/Z -tyyppisessä liikenteessä, jossa luonteeseen kuuluvat pitkät hiljaiset ajat. Merkkiäänellä on jonkinlainen todennäköisyys muodostua ärsyttäväksi kakofoniaksi tai piipitykseksi, mutta pysäkkikuulutuksella sen sijaan on korkea informaatioarvo, joten sen sisällyttäisin kaikkeen kaupunkiliikenteeseenkin. Toisaalta yleensä kaikkeen tottuu aikanaan, enkä usko, että pieni kilauttelukaan loppujen lopuksi ketään vakiokäyttäjää jäisi ärsyttämään. En vain koe sitä tarpeellisena tiheäpysähdyksisessä liikenteessä.

Voittokombinaatio minun mielestäni kaupunkiliikenteeseen = pelkkä pysäkkikuulutus + seuraavan pysäkin nimi aina näytössä näkyvillä.

----------


## Hape

Budapestin Metron kuulutusta edeltävä soitto on ehkä Suomen oloihin liioiteltu:

http://youtu.be/ITylatsISlE

Ja äänimaailmaa Prahan metrosta, sielläkin soitetaan pitkään...

http://youtu.be/TJ9Y7zKm5hg

----------

